# AIB Laser Card - Withdrawing at ATM



## DACMAN (13 Apr 2007)

Hi,
Just Curious - has anyone else expierenced a problem with an AIB laser Card similar to this
Account is in Credit - but go to withdraw a sum of cash (€150) from an AIB ATM it comes back with insufficient funds in the A/C try another sum, I go & check my balance and it I get a balance value above the sum I'm trying to withdraw . also tried at an Ulster Bank ATM same problem .
This has happened before to me also but I so seldom use the laser Card that I ignored it -but its a pain.
PS the card worked as a debit card for a purchace a few minutes later.


----------



## Towger (13 Apr 2007)

Funds may not have cleared yet. eg a cashed cheque.


----------



## elcato (13 Apr 2007)

Check that the ATM wasn't acting up like this post. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## tml (13 Apr 2007)

Funny similar thing happened to me at lunchtime, tried to withdraw money from an ATM with my PTSB visa card, had no joy, just on to PTSB and they said apparantly there is a problem with visa international at the moment so no visa cards at all are working, any one else had this problem?


----------



## Hel_n (13 Apr 2007)

Experienced a similar problem a number of times when I had an AIB current account, could never understand why it used to happen.


----------



## wacker156 (21 Sep 2007)

I worked for a credit card terminal intsallation company for the summer. I know the issue aboue is with ATM machines but when we were installing the credit card machines in premises, we alwasy got asked the question. "Why is there always problems with AIB lazer cards?" the answer is that a few thousand lazer cards were issued with a smaller chip than on previous cards. This was causing some credit card terminals to reject them. Im having similar problems with ATM machines with the lazer. I when I try to withdraw money from an ATM it keeps giving me Incorrect pin entered even though my card actually works with the pin I have when Im at the bank. Hope this helps. The problem is with AIB they dont want to reissue new cards to so many people as it costs money. It pretty bad service if you ask me.
Paddy


----------



## solair (23 Sep 2007)

Remember that Laser Transactions are sent to your bank immediately when you make them on any electronic terminal. So, the bank will 'ring fence' the funds even though the transaction may not be posted to your statement yet.

So, if you for example had €100 in your account
and you spent €99 on your laser card in a shop
The Balance on your online banking / displayed on an ATM may read €100
However, the bank has flagged €99 to pay for that Laser transaction.
If you try to withdraw money, it will tell you have insufficient funds.

Within a day or so, the transaction will post to your online statement.


----------



## HighFlier (24 Sep 2007)

I had my AIB laser refused at a PTSB last Friday. No problem with the account.

When I checked it later online it showed the withdrawal followed immediatly by a reversal/lodgement.

10 mins before the start of the Rugby Match and had to use a visa card to get cash for the pub!!


----------



## Jay-birdd (31 Jan 2008)

Hi there ..Recently i went to withdraw 20 euro from my Aib Account from an atm. I entered my details and selected 20 euro.It then said my transaction was being processed.However seconds later it said Transaction Cancelled and rejected my laser card.Then I TRYED AGAIN AND recieved my 20euro ..I persumed the first 20 euro was not debited from my account.However when i checked my statement it said that I MADE TWO transactions receiving two 20 euros.Even though i did not.Any one have any suggestions for me...Thanks


----------



## A_b (31 Jan 2008)

you just contact your branch that you have your account with and give them the details of which bank machine (even if it was not the same bank) and time etc and they can get it queried for you.


----------



## Petal (1 Feb 2008)

yes, this happened to me. I rang 24 hour banking and they said i had to go to my branch and fill in a form, which I did. They said it might take up to 4 weeks to get the money back as it was an ulster bank ATM I was using. Make sure you have all the details, because you need to know the exact time and location of the ATM for that form, it's like the spanish inquisition....


----------



## Jay-birdd (2 Feb 2008)

Did u eventually get your money back ?
How long did it take ?thanks


----------



## flattea2 (2 Feb 2008)

Wowsers AIB customer too, same happened to me at one of these easy cash machines you see in the pubs/ shops(but operated by ulster bank)

Error msg was 'no response from your bank'

Filled out a form and AIB refunded about a week later. I asked them what the problem was, but they said they didn't know.


----------



## The_Hustler (4 Feb 2008)

Jay-birdd said:


> Hi there ..Recently i went to withdraw 20 euro from my Aib Account from an atm. I entered my details and selected 20 euro.It then said my transaction was being processed.However seconds later it said Transaction Cancelled and rejected my laser card.Then I TRYED AGAIN AND recieved my 20euro ..I persumed the first 20 euro was not debited from my account.However when i checked my statement it said that I MADE TWO transactions receiving two 20 euros.Even though i did not.Any one have any suggestions for me...Thanks



I'm pretty sure I did this with €50 years ago but I wasn't 100% sure. Now I'm convinced but I'm sure it is too late.


----------



## Petal (4 Feb 2008)

I had to fill in a form and she said it could take up to four weeks since the offending ATM was an ulster bank ATM... no money yet, but it's only about a week since


----------

